# Marijuana relapse...what do you think?



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm 17, female, and believe marijuana caused or was a factor in my dp. I quit marijuana for 163 days. I saw NO improvement in my dp. I started smoking again this week because I was incredibly sad about this guy I've been dating, who just randomly started ignoring me and hasn't spoken to me in weeks for no reason. I've smoked 1-2 times per day every day for 5 days. My over all mood is much better. I think the dp may be a tiny bit worse, but I can't really tell. I'm too out of touch with myself to tell. I do feel more panicked, because I also have SEVERE OCD about being schizophrenic or getting schizophrenia, and I've heard that smoking pot can cause schizophrenia, so I think about that whenever I smoke. I don't want my dp to get worse, but the depression and OCD and dp are all already so bad and I don't think I will ever go back to normal if nothing changed in 160-something days, and without weed I just have NO fun and find no joy in anything. Weed is the only thing that I can have fun with. Except it's not even that fun anymore because all I fucking think about the whole time is schizophrenia and creepy alternate reality shit. My inner monologues don't even sound like me, and I'm worried that I have voices in my head. I'm sorry this post is so all over the place, but I feel so crushed and hopeless. What should I do? Would it be bad to keep smoking weed? Ughhh. I just wanna kill myself. I can't go on like this. My brain will never go back to normal and even if it does, I'll still have depression and OCD that consume me and make it impossible for me to enjoy anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

disregard weed acquire psych meds


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I don't have much time to elaborate, but just stop smoking weed. Things will be better.


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Auldie said:


> disregard weed acquire psych meds


200mg of Luvox/day
I still feel like shit


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Soul Seeker said:


> Sorry I don't have much time to elaborate, but just stop smoking weed. Things will be better.


Thank you. I tried to stop for 160 days...nothing was much better...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

TheEndIsFuckingNigh said:


> 200mg of Luvox/day
> I still feel like shit


Try some different meds, srri's generally wont do shit by themselves, should also stop smoking prob wont help the situation.


----------



## mcalohan (Dec 30, 2011)

Smoke weed and get their drugs out of you.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the same fear as you do, I also am positive I have severe OCD. Basically with all that were going through, weed is NOT going to help you. I would highly suggest you just don't touch that shit again. I'm not saying that it will or will not cause schizophrenia. You'd have to have a predisposition to a condition like that in the first place which may come out after doing drugs. But why risk that? Don't smoke pot.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

5 and half months is nothing; and the fact that you're counting the days leads me to believe you have a substance abuse problem.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

smoke weed


----------



## prplhed (Nov 2, 2011)

TheEndIsFuckingNigh said:


> I'm 17, female, and believe marijuana caused or was a factor in my dp.


Then why do again what caused you to be on this website?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I get what the OP is saying exactly.. Im thinking about going back too weed myself. as stupid as it sounds. I agree with her that its the only thing that brings joy too my life. Even if its for a short while. im not going to tell you to go back to weed.. because i dont know if you should. everyones mind is different... But if you do go back to it. Dont smoke it everyday. Moderation would be key. Maybe 1-2 times a week... Everyday is not going to solve anything. You need to face DP head on too accept it. But if your using weed too just be happy ad joyful every now and then I dont really seee it as a HUGE problem. as long as you dont get addicted again. Weed can bring you out of a funk by giving you a nice high every now and then. Sometimes you just need too be lifted up to be reminded that happiness does still exhist.. even if it is from a drug.

Its ironic that weed gave us this disorder, and that its the one thing that can overtake the DP symptoms and make us enjoy life a little bit.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

TheEndIsFuckingNigh said:


> I'm 17, female, and believe marijuana caused or was a factor in my dp. I quit marijuana for 163 days. I saw NO improvement in my dp. I started smoking again this week because I was incredibly sad about this guy I've been dating, who just randomly started ignoring me and hasn't spoken to me in weeks for no reason. I've smoked 1-2 times per day every day for 5 days. My over all mood is much better. I think the dp may be a tiny bit worse, but I can't really tell. I'm too out of touch with myself to tell. I do feel more panicked, because I also have SEVERE OCD about being schizophrenic or getting schizophrenia, and I've heard that smoking pot can cause schizophrenia, so I think about that whenever I smoke. I don't want my dp to get worse, but the depression and OCD and dp are all already so bad and I don't think I will ever go back to normal if nothing changed in 160-something days, and without weed I just have NO fun and find no joy in anything. Weed is the only thing that I can have fun with. Except it's not even that fun anymore because all I fucking think about the whole time is schizophrenia and creepy alternate reality shit. My inner monologues don't even sound like me, and I'm worried that I have voices in my head. I'm sorry this post is so all over the place, but I feel so crushed and hopeless. What should I do? Would it be bad to keep smoking weed? Ughhh. I just wanna kill myself. I can't go on like this. My brain will never go back to normal and even if it does, I'll still have depression and OCD that consume me and make it impossible for me to enjoy anything.


I would quit drugs if I were you. But quitting an addiction requires you to substitute it for another.

Personally, I was hooked on something. Something that nowadays whenever I use again, provokes depersonalization episodes.
But I found that exercising was a great replacement for my addiction.

Also, you should check out some of my advice on overcoming DP

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/30836-tips-that-decrease-depersonalization-and-add/

I wish you the best


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Weed definetely is a cause in my dp because the last couple of weeks I've been feeling better until last Thursday me and my friends smoked some weed and we talked about the existence of people and the meaning in our life's and i feel dp pretty bad again. I'm never going to smoke weed again.


----------

